# MLS Running on the Fairplex RR Nov 3



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got this back from Rick Bremer concerning the MLS run on the Fairplex Layout.... 

Saturday November 3, 2012...

_*"Go ahead and invite the MLS guys. As we did last year, they are welcome to run on Saturday {snip} starting at 11 AM to 4 PM in 2 -hour shifts will work. You can develop a schedule of members if you wish. We have 3 main lines- the guys who have operated before know what lines they prefer. Or, they can let our crew choose."*_


Sign in on the posts below...... Let us know if you're Track or Battery Powered. The Fairplex crew will be the track power operators. Jim Bush, Operations Superintendent.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: MLS Running on the Fiarplex RR Nov 3*

Thanks for the edit Stan! 

I DO appreciate that you will organize this Stan, you are always the go to guy.... 

I might try bringing some QSI stuff running on DC... do you know what voltages they can produce on the tracks?

I should be able to have the puffing smoke work on my consolidation.

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

'Tis Fixed, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

Great that you are handling the Fairplex Run again. Looking forward to it. If I can, I would like to bring my Berlyn Goose #6 (battery/Airwire) and my Accucraft #346 with two J&S coaches (battery/Airwire). The Goose would probably be better for the mountain division. The #346 can run on the larger mainlines. Usually Paul and Mary Burch fly down for this event. I would hand the #346 over to Paul. Let me know if this is OK.


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

Stan 

Hi this is Russ from Sun Valley.I would like to bring my 4-4-0 with 4 cars. I have battery power and airwire. I enjoyed last year and looking forward to the run. i would like to run about the same time as Gary Armitsted..


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's just fine, Gary..... What time would you like to run??????

Russ..... That's fine as well.... Coordinate with Gary and let me know..


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 01 Oct 2012 07:30 PM 
That's just fine, Gary..... What time would you like to run??????

Russ..... That's fine as well.... Coordinate with Gary and let me know..








How 'bout 11:00 AM for both of us.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Stan,
I'll be bringing the Battery/Airwire C19 #41 and Pearl Harbor Cars. Mainline for me. 11:00 am sounds like a good time also. 

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahhhhh... The tension begins....









Thanks, Guys....


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I will be bringing a 1:20 freight, Battery powered and would like a time on the mainline, 1 pm if available

Paul


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good, Paul...


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi, Stan 
I had been Fairplex in July. Unfortunately, I couldn't join your event as I live i Hong Kong. But, I could be remember the beautiful garden layout in Fairplex. 
Have a good Friday and weekend, 
Tony


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg..... If I recall, they can run up to 24 volts. However, Rick is out of town for a week or so. As soon as he gets back, I'll check the track voltage for sure.... 

TonyLou.... Sorry you can't make it although, you could fly in for the weekend...


----------



## saintyohann (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Stan, 24 volts on the mains, not sure about the mountain. I pushed it to 25 once and it tripped and the trains all stopped...suddenly.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By saintyohann on 06 Oct 2012 07:46 PM 
Yes Stan, 24 volts on the mains, not sure about the mountain. I pushed it to 25 once and it tripped and the trains all stopped...suddenly. Thanks for the input on the voltage...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys........ 

Just an update that we're ready to run on Saturday.... Bring trains and have a ball...... 

If you've not contacted me. please post so I can give your name to Rick....

All the names on this thread have sent to him so his operations guy, Jim Bush is aware of who's running... 

Thanks bunches.............


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, just want to share a couple of thoughts... 

First: I hope all you guys have a Ball!!! I wish I could make it but that's not gonna happen, so have fun for me. 
Second: PLEASE.. lots of pics and video. Allow those of us not there to live vicariously through you. 
Third (and last): I know one of our guys on here is somehow affiliated with the Chiacgo Botanic Gardens and it's large scale layout. I wonder if there a possibility of doing something like this there for those of us in the midwest? Just puttin' it out there. 

Have a blast guys !! 

DF


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I have to cancel. Working with the Red Cross helping those in need on the East Coast

Paul


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, Paul... Travel Safe....


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I have been back from New York for a few days. Sorry I missed the Fairplex run. How was the run and the train show?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

The show was nice, and I enjoyed both days.

Tommy ran his C19 with Pearl Harbor Cars - a really neat looking train - I think he took a video of it.

Here's a video of a nice long Southern Pacific train that I took on Sunday, Nov. 4:



-Ted


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Ted 


Thanks for the great video. I always enjoy watching trains at the Fair Plex. 

JJ


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Ted. Nice weathering job on some of the cars making the consist much more realistic.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Your welcome JJ & Jim. 

I was going to post the video sooner, but thought the thread too dated until someone resurrected it. 

Jim, as to the weathering I thought the last car on the train (ahead of the pusher loco) was very realistic - being a tank car with all that black stuff spilling over the domes was best. 

-Ted


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my Accucraft C-19 with Pearl Harbor Cars. I call it my farther- in-law Jack’s train. Jack Myrick was a young sailor on the USS Enterprise when it entered Pearl Harbor soon after the attack. Jack is still going strong at 89 years old. I visit and talk to him about twice a month.



Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted.. Tk's for the over all view of the the layout. Great work on the video.. Noel 
Added...
Sorry Tommy.. I didn't see your video.. nice shots to.. t'ks..


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great videos, Ted and Tommy. We had such great weather for the show this year.... 

Thanks to all who made it happen.. Especially the Fairplex gang...


----------

